# mk4 jetta gls heated seats not working



## marcabus1234 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey guys im troubleshooting my girlfriends jetta because her heated seats don't work since i am new to vw im not quite sure what im looking for but i can say that the fuse and switch is good but both seats are not working since it is winter and freaking cold in new England i really wanna get these working 
2003 jetta 1.8T gls
thanks


----------



## SailorFitz (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: mk4 jetta gls heated seats not working (marcabus1234)*

This is on my list too...
Just picked up a 03 vr6 at xmas...
Today during my lunch hour I went to corner autoparts store and got a bulb for my climate control (thanks for the info from here it was easy change) ...i decided that since i was there and still had time left i'd check the fuse (#44 - lower right side of panel) ...15A was good and no heat coming from driver OR passenger seat...
..any ideas?...anyone have this issue before??


----------



## marcabus1234 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: mk4 jetta gls heated seats not working (SailorFitz)*

bump


----------



## rocjunkie (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: mk4 jetta gls heated seats not working (marcabus1234)*

I just had a bad switch in mine, passenger side was not working so I took it out, plugged in drivers side and to my surprise the heat was back on so I am buying a new switch for 15.00 from another member. I saw a pair of them on the classifieds for 30.00 this am... It could also be bad coils if the switch is not bad and looking at other posts, it is cheaper to buy a used pair of seats off the board than repair this problem. good luck.


----------

